
Sweden’s prized herd immunity is nowhere in sight - alberto_ol
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0141076820945282
======
tomohawk
Sweden appears to be doing fine.

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-per-
mi...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-per-
million-7-day-
average?time=2020-03-31..latest&country=BEL~CAN~FRA~DEU~ITA~ESP~SWE~GBR)

They reached no excess mortality in June

[https://ourworldindata.org/excess-mortality-
covid](https://ourworldindata.org/excess-mortality-covid)

If it's not herd immunity, what is it?

